# Charleston SC



## Damonoir (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking for D&D gamers who want to join an Role Play rich campaign.  Right now we are starting a new campaign using the Pathfinder rules.  We are open to DMs if someone wants to go that route, but its not necessary.  We play out of Mount Pleasant SC right now.

Here is what we are looking for:
1. Mature gamers preferably 30 or older.  
2. Role Play centric players.  RP is number one in our game and we love building epic campaigns built around story and colorful character development.  If WOW or DDO is your thing then this won't be the game for you.
3. The setting is darker and more mature and less of the disney-ish feel so keep that in mind.

If this looks like your kind of game then get back to me.
Email me at damon.warlocke@gmail.com


----------



## Treebore (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you know about the Green Dragon by Northwoods Mall off of I-26? Lots of gamers go there, or at least sued to when I lived in Charleston.

Its in the same plaza where the ice skating rink is, but at the other end.


----------

